# Surefire 3P: collectable or mod fodder?



## gsr (Dec 5, 2011)

As you might have guessed, I have a Surefire 3P that I'm looking to do something with. It is in pretty good shape, but the box grew legs and walked away some time ago. I don't want to trash a collectable light, but it would also be sweet with a Malkoff M31 and a McClicky.:devil:


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 5, 2011)

A recent SF 3P thread is here; Just a heads-up, you'll get many of the same responses.


----------



## gsr (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks. That's just what I needed.


----------

